
Older versions of Reason not compatible with High Sierra - drivingmenuts
https://www.propellerheads.se/support/news/propellerhead-products-and-macos-high-sierra/
======
drivingmenuts
Looks like I won't be upgrading any time soon. It's either that, or dump
Reason for Logic.

Makes me wonder just what kind of nightmare I might be facing with other
software I use.

------
0x0
What kind of crazy stuff has been going on that would make older versions
damage documents on an OS upgrade?

